# Jaeger LeCoultre vs Omega



## LHL (Jan 18, 2012)

Let me startby first saying that I was originally just looking at the new Omega Planet Ocean Chrono Titanium Liquid Metal. Ihave never owned an Omega but I have heard that this particular model was very big, thick and heavy on the stainless steel version. This is why I thought the titanium liquid metal would work better for me since I am not used to wearing something too heavy. I also was intrigued with their new in house 9300 caliber movement. There have been so many people talking about it I also figured that with the combination of new technology (liquidmetal, ceramic, titanium and new in house movement) that this would be a great watch to purchase. Another thing that I liked about the Omega is that I wanted something that I can wear for both sporting activities and more elegant for when you dress up a little nicer. The problem that I am having is that this particular Omega watch cost $10,600 dollars retail. Even though I have never owned an Omega it just seems a bit much for me to pay for this watch. I started asking around and others agreed that it is a bit high to pay for an Omega. I also got a few responses saying that even though the price is a bit high that it is well worth it because of the new in house movement and technology that Omega is using. I then got a couple of suggestion telling me that for that price I should be looking for something better like a JLC Master Compressor Diver with or without Chrono or Blancpain FF. I had never really thought of that so I started looking. I ended up liking the JLC MC Diver Chronograph in titanium 44mm. The one thing that I have noticed is that the model that I like has been out for a while and that it is not very easy to find anymore. Also, this particular model is made of matted titanium and looks very sporty, but doesn't seem like you can wear it for more elegant occasions. Now I know JLC has a very good reputation when it comes to making great time pieces, but how would this compare to the new Omega? Does this JLC still stand above Omega or does Omega win on this model due to its new technology and movement? 
I would really like to hear your thoughts and suggestions. This would be a big purchase so I would like to make sure that my money is being spent well.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

In terms of the brand and horological rankings, I think we are talking about different leagues here. Omega is great, recognized by many, and the new tech is amazing. But you can't really compare it to JLC. Keep in mind, though, that your average Joe on the street probably won't recognize the JLC.


----------



## Dixan (Oct 10, 2009)

BenL said:


> In terms of the brand and horological rankings, I think we are talking about different leagues here. Omega is great, recognized by many, and the new tech is amazing. But you can't really compare it to JLC. Keep in mind, though, that your average Joe on the street probably won't recognize the JLC.


I agree with much of this, and that's coming from a huge Omega fan.

To the OP: I've owned a couple of dozen Omegas, and I agree with those who say that the newest generation of Omegas (8500 AT/PO, 9300 POC/Speedy Co-Ax) stand at a clear level higher than where most people will have, until now, placed Omega at. The 8500 and 9300 movements are pretty impressive. The watches that house them are beautifully made; they're a tangible step above all Omegas that came before, in that regard. Omega spent five years and over one hundred million Swiss Francs developing the 9300 chrono movement from scratch. It's serious tech, that's for sure. That said, the new POC is a really big and heavy piece (slightly less so in TI guise).

Still, JLC is simply in a different league. The example you gave is a gorgeous watch, but you're right in that it is strictly a sports watch, whereas you could juuuuuust about pull off slightly dressier duties with the Omega. Truly, no one walks the fine line between sporty and dressy quite like Omega (though JLC comes close, IMHO). You're also right in that that specific watch and range will not be as, uh... "fresh," for a lack of a better term, as the newest Planet Oceans. I don't know how much that matters to you. I personally have dressier type watches for those times I need them, and I just bought what I think is the best three hand diver's watch out there, bar none, in the NS Auto, for times when I need a sports watch.

If you can pull off the POC, size wise, I would prefer it to the very handsome JLC you've posted here, but only by a little bit. I'd rather have a NS Auto or Alarm over the impressive 8500 PO/9300 POC any day, though. The thing is, you just have to go in and try them all on. One or more will speak to you ways others will not. Try and forget about the other stuff. With the newest Omegas, and with any JLCs, you're talking serious tech and serious credentials, so you can't really go wrong. If you'rethe kind of person who would be buying strictly for the name (which I don't feel you are, btw), then you'd go likely go with JLC, regardless of the merits of the excellent Omega(s). Otherwise, try and pick the very best watch for you. Good luck!


----------



## TeutonicCarFan (Mar 21, 2011)

The brands aren't even comparable. JLC has been making high-end watches and providing movements for the big three for a long time. I mean, that is omega's most advanced movement. Right now JLC's is the duometre speherotourbillon. 

That said, get the one that you like best on your wrist. For me, expensive watches are all about the movement and mechanicals, not a name. On the street people will notice your omega (why I never got a Rolex), whereas a JLC will get noticed by connoisseurs (I mean, there are also people who get a JLC for prestige because In their circles people have them/know of them, but this is referring to the avg public).


----------



## LHL (Jan 18, 2012)

Dixan,

You make some very good and interesting points from both ends. Now let me ask you, why did you prefer the JLC NS Auto over any of their other diver watches including Chronographs? Does JLC use Superliminova on all their divewatches? Do you know which specific once if not all? I read somewhere that stated JLC Dive watch movements were spectacular and almost needed no maintenance because it did not use oils in their movements like others. Have you heard of anything about that? I wish I can remember where I read that.

By the way the other two JLC that I like is the Master Compressor Diving Chronograph GMTNavy SEAL but this one is a 46mm and I don't know if that would be too big and the Master Compressor Diving Alarm Navy SEAL which I believe you mentioned and this one is a 44mm which would probably fit fine.


















Dixan said:


> I agree with much of this, and that's coming from a huge Omega fan.
> 
> To the OP: I've owned a couple of dozen Omegas, and I agree with those who say that the newest generation of Omegas (8500 AT/PO, 9300 POC/Speedy Co-Ax) stand at a clear level higher than where most people will have, until now, placed Omega at. The 8500 and 9300 movements are pretty impressive. The watches that house them are beautifully made; they're a tangible step above all Omegas that came before, in that regard. Omega spent five years and over one hundred million Swiss Francs developing the 9300 chrono movement from scratch. It's serious tech, that's for sure. That said, the new POC is a really big and heavy piece (slightly less so in TI guise).
> 
> ...


----------



## Vinel (Aug 1, 2011)

Not a fan of Omega POs, but the new PO shown above is quite impressive and refined. If you prefer more of the dressy appeal among the 2 watches, the PO wins. 

Cheers!


----------



## LHL (Jan 18, 2012)

What kind of warranty does JLC give on these watches? As expensive as they are I would hope they have good coverage. This would be my first JLC watch and I don't plan on purchasing another for at least several years. 

On another note, are there any JLC PC wallpapers and screensavers anywhere? Thank you again.


----------



## LHL (Jan 18, 2012)

Thank you for your replies so far.

Just curious,has anyone tried using the alarms feature while under water? I would like toknow if you can actually hear it or feel it while submerged in the water.


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

LHL said:


> ...are there any JLC PC wallpapers and screensavers anywhere? Thank you again.





LHL said:


> Just curious,has anyone tried using the alarms feature while under water? I would like toknow if you can actually hear it or feel it while submerged in the water.


For wallpapers/screensavers join "Le Club" it can be found on their website.
I have used the alarm function underwater on the JLC Polaris and can attest that it is a very pleasurable sounding alarm underwater. It can be both heard and felt.
N


----------



## LHL (Jan 18, 2012)

Thank you, I did join th "Le Club", but after that I don't know where to find there wallpapers or screensavers.

Nice to hear that you have used the alarm underwater. This helps me a bit more on my decision making.



NWP627 said:


> For wallpapers/screensavers join "Le Club" it can be found on their website.
> I have used the alarm function underwater on the JLC Polaris and can attest that it is a very pleasurable sounding alarm underwater. It can be both heard and felt.
> N


----------



## HRC-E.B. (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm surprised noone has mentioned price as a concern in this comparison. In terms of real world street price, are these two watches even comparable? I would have though that the JLC would be in a different league, price-wise (and not just movement-wise), to the Omega. 

Can someone knowledgeable chime in on this?

Thanks and best regards,


----------



## GaryF (Dec 18, 2009)

RRP in Europe on the LM Planet Ocean is a sniff under €8k. I imagine the JLC is pretty close to that.

It's funny reading back through this old thread at how many assume that there is a huge gap between the watches based on how they perceive the two brands. Going back to the fifties and sixties, they were seen is pretty much on a par. Omega destroyed it's reputation in the eighties by making some terrible stuff but they have been gradually coming back over the last decade or so. 

While Omega's watches and complications might generally be prosaic by JLC's standards (aside from the odd halo piece like the Central Tourbillon), they do have the mighty Swatch Empire on hand to throw its massive resources behind anything they choose to develop.
Personally, I'm finding myself being a little turned off by the mighty Omega machine lately but no one can deny that the quality of the products- particularly the movements -is the stuff of sleepless nights for some of the traditionally higher tier manufacturers.


----------



## Mighty Pir (Feb 11, 2006)

There is no comparison. JLC watches on the whole are much more elegant and better finished. I don't particularly like their sports watches though finding they too big and bulky. 

While I love older Omegas (and have 4 in my collection) I think that they have lost the plot and become too commercially directed and as a result they have raised their price range considerably. The modern ones are too big and bulky and the designs leave a lot to be desired. Previous models were either elegant originals (2531) or paid homage to classic pieces that were executed extremely nicely (2254). Incentendly, I think that IWC has also gone down the same road that Omega has and I find their modern watches do not do it for me. Alas, never got around to getting a Mark XV when they were available!!!

I was in a Omega Boutique last month and was totally disappointed with the collection as well as the staff who kept on trying to push the new 9300 Speedy. While the movements may be horologically interesting, if the exterior is not appealing or practical, what good does it do? 

Obviously, these are my two bits only...


----------



## BuzzKill (Dec 31, 2012)

I have owned both brands, but have regretted letting go of my JLC most. Though less known by the general public, JLC has greater regards by aficionados and is on a higher level in craftsmanship and horological respect.


----------



## thirdman (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi,

I love Omega and adore JLC. I have considered getting the MCDC and compared it to the POC in the AD and played with them for almost 2 hours, comparing this and that, here and there, looking into the mirror etc. At that point, my feeling is the MCDC wins by quite a large margin in terms of "character". It felt it has more personality. But as an Omega fan, it was not easy to acknowledge it. haha. But one thing about the MCDC made me postpone my decision and didn't pull it off the shelf that day. And it is its thickness and how it is presented with no tapering on the sides which makes it bulge out. So I went away and read more and research more. What I ended up was the MC Diving Alarm Navy Seals. That watch just speaks to me when I put it on. The feeling is how understated it is on my wrist. And the dial is just so nice to look at. It is not too big (44mm) and not too thick. So the trigger was pulled on that watch. I wanted to love the Navy Seals GMT Chrono but it is too big for me. The POC Ti is still too big for me although the weight is manageable. The NS Diving Alarm strikes a good balance between size and aesthetics.


----------



## LHL (Jan 18, 2012)

Thirdman, I agree with what you say. It took me a while also and did much research before eventualy purchase the MC Diving Alarm Navy Seals watch. By the way have you taken any pictures of yours and posted them on the Master Compressor Club? If not, I would like to ask you if you can post some pictures in the Master Compressor Club. I would greatly appreceate it and I'm sure others would to.


----------



## thirdman (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi LHL, here is a quick pic. Have not taken serious photographs on these but will post when I get the time and drive to take some nice pics  Perhaps it's ok if I just post this simple picture at the club?

It is a great time piece.


----------



## LHL (Jan 18, 2012)

thirdman, that picture would be fine to post in the club and when ever you want to post any new ones you are always welcome too.


----------



## das rattles (Apr 8, 2013)

i was deciding between a Master Control and an Omega Aqua Terra recently. when i first visited the AD, they only had the omega in stock and when i tried it on, wow, was it a nice watch. it sat well, looked good and felt well made. but i wanted to try on the MC before making my decision, so they brought one in the next week.

i compared them both and i must say, the MC spoke to me. it has that special something. it was.... magical. logically, the AT would look more striking and pleasing. but the MC was just something else. needless to say, i left with the MC. couldnt be happier. 

i think JLC watches are like Alfas. theres always something special about them that only owners will understand. 
i also think its great that the general public dont know much about them, keeps away the temptation to snag your watch.


----------



## Cheylol (Jun 30, 2011)

Not comparable especially at that price point..
I do not wish to offend Omega fans out there but the only watch I would consider IF I ever get Omega is the Manual Wind Speedmaster.
Where do you think they are getting the money for all the advertisements they make? 

However, it's your money and get what YOU want =)
I wish I had bigger wrist...all MC series didn't fit on my wrist =(


----------



## dak_la (Sep 13, 2012)

Cheylol said:


> Not comparable especially at that price point..
> I do not wish to offend Omega fans out there but the only watch I would consider IF I ever get Omega is the Manual Wind Speedmaster.
> Where do you think they are getting the money for all the advertisements they make?
> 
> ...


Hi Cheylol,

How big is your wrist? The Master Compressor (non-diving) is listed as having a case diameter of 41mm, but according to my measurement, it is only around 40mm. If you can wear the IWC Port Chrono, which has a similar size as the compressor but wears big, you should have no problem wearing a master compressor. Have you tried one on?

Daniel


----------



## thirdman (Dec 24, 2012)

Indeed the price point is generally not comparable but the higher end Omegas is at the level of the lower end JLCs. For example, the Speedmaster Broad Arrow GMT and the Aqua Terra Chronograph GMT are at the price level with the JLC Master Control and Master Compressor Navy Seals Automatic (after appropriate discounts). The fit and finish is also not inferior. Just that the stigma of buying an expensive Omega doesn't generally go well with the brand perception. But at that level, you get a superbly finished Omega with GMT and Chronograph complications compared to the rather basic JLCs.



Cheylol said:


> Not comparable especially at that price point..
> I do not wish to offend Omega fans out there but the only watch I would consider IF I ever get Omega is the Manual Wind Speedmaster.
> Where do you think they are getting the money for all the advertisements they make?
> 
> ...


----------

